# The Daily Song Challenge!



## yves1993 (15. Mai 2011)

Da ich dieses Spiel auf Facebook sehr toll finde wollte ich es auch mal nach Buffed bringen!

Die Regeln sind einfach: Jeder posted jeden Tag einen Song zu dem Thema seines Tages, die Regeln sind wie folgt:

day 01 - your favorite song (Euer liebstes Lied)
day 02 - your least favorite song (Euer meist gehasstes Lied)
day 03 - a song that makes you happy (Ein Lied das Euch fröhlich macht)
day 04 - a song that makes you sad (Ein Lied das euch traurig macht)
day 05 - a song that reminds you of someone (Ein Lied das Euch an Jemanden erinnert)
day 06 - a song that reminds you of somewhere (Ein Lied das Euch an einen Ort erinnert)
day 07 - a song that reminds you of a certain event (Ein Lied das Euch an ein bestimmtes Event erinnert)
day 08 - a song that you know all the words to (Ein Lied von dem ihr alle Worte kennt, Lyrics also)
day 09 - a song that you can dance to (Ein Lied zu dem Ihr tanzen könnt)
day 10 - a song that makes you fall asleep (Ein Lied bei dem Ihr einschlaft)
day 11 - a song from your favorite band (Ein Lied Eurer Lieblingsband)
day 12 - a song from a band you hate (Ein Lied einer Band die Ihr hasst)
day 13 - a song that is a guilty pleasure (Ein Lied das euer heimliches Vergnügen ist, bzw eure kleine Sünde weil ihr es liebt)
day 14 - a song that no one would expect you to love (Ein Lied wovon niemand von Euch erwartet dass ihr es mögt)
day 15 - a song that describes you (Ein Lied das Euch beschreibt)
day 16 - a song that you used to love but now hate (Ein Lied das ihr einst mochtet, nun aber hasst)
day 17 - a song that you hear often on the radio (Ein Lied das ihr oft im Radio hört)
day 18 - a song that you wish you heard on the radio (Ein Lied das ihr Euch wünscht dass es im Radio läuft)
day 19 - a song from your favorite album (Ein Lied Eures Lieblingsalbums)
day 20 - a song that you listen to when you're angry (Ein Lied das Ihr hört wenn Ihr wütend seid)
day 21 - a song that you listen to when you're happy (Ein Lied das Ihr hört wenn Ihr glücklich seid)
day 22 - a song that you listen to when you're sad (Ein Lied das ihr hört wenn ihr traurig seid)
day 23 - a song that you want to play at your wedding (Ein Lied das ihr Euch zu eurer Hochzeit wünscht)
day 24 - a song that you want to play at your funeral (Ein Lied das ihr Euch zu eurem Begräbnis wünscht)
day 25 - a song that makes you laugh (Ein Lied das Euch zum lachen bringt)
day 26 - a song that you can play on an instrument (Ein Lied wo ihr wünscht ihr könntet es auf nem Instrument spielen)
day 27 - a song that you wish you could play (Ein Lied wo ihr wünscht ihr könntet es spielen)
day 28 - a song that makes you feel guilty (Ein Lied das Euch Schuldgefühle gibt)
day 29 - a song from your childhood (Ein Lied eurer Kindheit)
day 30 - your favorite song at this time last year (Euer Lieblingslied zu diesem Zeitpunkt letztes Jahr.)

_BONUSERWEITERUNG:_
Day 31 &#8211; Ein Song der Euch sehr zum Nachdenken anregt 
Day 32 &#8211; Euer bester &#8222;Chill-out" Song 
Day 33 &#8211; Ein Song zu welchem ihr headbangen könnt (Muss nicht zwingend Metal sein ;p)
Day 34 &#8211; Ein für Euch vollkommen schöner Song.
Day 35 &#8211; a song you wish the whole world would hear for its duration. (sry kanns auf englisch irgendwie treffender formulieren als auf deutsch&#8230
Day 36 &#8211; Ein Song mit dem Ihr eure Liebe ausdrücken würdet.
Day 37 - Ein Song der in Euch tiefe Gefühle aller Art hervorruft... seien es gute, schlechte oder andere...
Day 38 - Ein Song den ihr oft beim Sport hört.
Day 39 - Ein Song mit dem ihr den Sommer verbindet 
 Day 40 - Ein Song mit dem ihr den Winter verbindet
Day 41 - Ein Song mit dem ihr eine Reise verbindet.
 Day 42 - Ein Song mit dem ihr euer Leben beschreiben würdet... (Anspielung auf 42... *hust*)
Day 43 - Ein Song, den ihr oft beim Zocken hört.
Day 44 - PARTY SONG!! (Was für EUCH einer ist...^^)
Day 45 - Euer Favorit der WM /Fussball Songs.
Day 46 - Ein Song von einer/einem Band/Künstler, die/den Ihr schon live gesehen habt.
Day 47 - Ein Song von einer/einem Band/Künstler, die/den Ihr mal gerne live sehen würdet.
Day 48 - Ein Song, mit dem ihr eine Stadt verbindet.
Day 49 - Ein Song den ihr am häufigsten gehört habt.
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]

Jeder hält seinen eigenen Zyklus bei und ich weiss dass man auch nicht jeden Tag posten kann, von daher nicht schlimm einfach jedes Mal einen neuen Tag nehmen. Hauptsache es vergeht nach seinem Post mindestens 1 Tag bis zum Nächsten 

day 01 - your favorite song




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=paPyJeZqLRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*/UPDATE 25/05/2011: Vermeidet bitte das Posten in der gesamten Zeitspanne des gleichen Songs...
Und solltet ihr bei einem wirklich überhaupt garnichts finden, schreibt dann nichts oder wenns geht mit nem Grund wieso ihr nichts findet. *

*//NOTIZ (31/05/2011): Um es nocheinmal klarer zu sagen: Mit jedem Tag ist nicht gemeint dass ihr den Tag nehmt den wir gerade vom Kalender her haben, sondern wenn ihr hier neu seid und anfangt nehmt ihr Tag eins und von da an jeden Tag den nächsten. 

**///UPDATE 06/06/2011: Ich füge mal aus aktuellen Anlässen einige Ideen hinzu... hiermit seid Ihr alle auch herzlich dazu eingeladen Eigenideen vorzuschlagen damit das Spiel länger hält  (+ Threadtitel angepasst)


*


----------



## Reflox (15. Mai 2011)

day 01 - your favorite song




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K2cYWfq--Nw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yodaku (15. Mai 2011)

echt schwer, weil meine Lieblingslieder eigentlich Stündlich wechseln  

naja das ist allgemein grad mein Lieblingslied... wie man wohl an meiner Signatur erkennen kann  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F2p5SS9HsFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sabito (15. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4cJa1SrEY3s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mein absulutes Liedlingslied zur Zeit.^^


----------



## llcool13 (15. Mai 2011)

day 01




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OB9siwnSaiY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilbie (15. Mai 2011)

Day 1 - your favorite song
Momentan isses der hier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iVeLYXRLqdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Mai 2011)

day 01 - your favorite song (Euer liebstes Lied)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HzF0hHb7xMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Edit: 



> day 12 - a song from a band you hate (Ein Lied einer Band die Ihr hasst)



Mal schauen, wei oft Justin Bieber und Tokio Hotel gepostet werden


----------



## worldofhordcraft (15. Mai 2011)

day 01 - your favourite song (Euer liebstes Lied)

Konnt mich zwischen den beiden nicht (wirklich schnell) entscheiden. Hoffe es ist nicht allzu schlimm (gibt eig. noch ungefähr Fünf weitere die ich gerne posten würde, aber Sieben sind wirklich zu viel)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ADk8LOtmXfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D_e5h9zCQOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die anderen Fünf:

The Gaslight Anthem - American Slang
The Gaslight Anthem - Drive
Die Ärzte - Die klügsten Männer der Welt
Die Ärzte - Angeber
Die Ärzte - Hurra


----------



## Tilbie (16. Mai 2011)

Day 2 - your least favorite song (Euer meist gehasstes Lied)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cTfZXh427B0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gazeran (16. Mai 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> day 01 - your favorite song
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kann ich so übernehmen


----------



## schneemaus (16. Mai 2011)

Day 01





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IyCRJmerW1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (16. Mai 2011)

sry verguckt... 

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]day 02 - your least favorite song
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLTWTKpP7g0[/font]


----------



## yves1993 (16. Mai 2011)

day 02 - your least favorite song





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZpWfAiz1RC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn ihr mir für die Verseuchung eurer Ohren danken wollt... keine Ursache Leute!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Mai 2011)

day 01





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A5y0sBNv8tQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (16. Mai 2011)

day 02 - your least favorite song (Euer meist gehasstes Lied)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kffacxfA7G4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




KILL IT, KILL IT WITH FIRE! >


----------



## Yodaku (16. Mai 2011)

day 02 - your least favorite song (Euer meist gehasstes Lied)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vZ-qBH2nbMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soladra (16. Mai 2011)

Day2 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CD2LRROpph0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## llcool13 (16. Mai 2011)

day 02





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jRx5PrAlUdY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bin jedes mal dem Brechreiz nahe wenn ich das höre.


----------



## iShock (17. Mai 2011)

day 01 - 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ru-hJAADBVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Find leider nur ne Live Version zu dem Intro aber einfach nur epic x)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Mai 2011)

02 - ich muss mich Soladra anschließen...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CD2LRROpph0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Weniger Talent kann man nicht haben...


----------



## Reflox (17. Mai 2011)

day 03 - a song that makes you happy (Ein Lied das Euch fröhlich macht)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-R7pV9O2Op4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yodaku (17. Mai 2011)

day 03 - a song that makes you happy (Ein Lied das Euch fröhlich macht)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PsAylgD5vws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilbie (17. Mai 2011)

day 03 - a song that makes you happy (Ein Lied das Euch fröhlich macht)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PmyzFsYEdco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (17. Mai 2011)

day 03 - a song that makes you happy





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x-64CaD8GXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yodaku (17. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> day 03 - a song that makes you happy
> -Dropkick Murphys-



Einfach genial


----------



## dragon1 (17. Mai 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 03 - a song that makes you happy
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8OLb1DK9HY


----------



## Asayur (17. Mai 2011)

Day 01
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdlqvJaURc4[/youtube]

P.s.: gibt noch einige mehr *gg*

P.p.s.: Coole Textstelle Dragon ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Mai 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 03 - a song that makes you happy[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gr46RJs0ixE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Erinnert mich immer wieder an den St. Patricks Day [/font]


----------



## yves1993 (18. Mai 2011)

day 04 - a song that makes you sad





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vt7nxu1ax9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilbie (18. Mai 2011)

Day 04 - a song that makes you sad




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iAWPT6GWRUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (18. Mai 2011)

day 1 - your favourite song ... wechselt ständig, momentan ist es:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xPZmd2imRys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yodaku (18. Mai 2011)

Day 04 - a song that makes you sad




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bo0Xr4bAZes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (18. Mai 2011)

day 04 - a song that makes you sad (Ein Lied das euch traurig macht)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pZjg6uN_A_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (18. Mai 2011)

day 1 favorite song




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R-nWczD9NwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilbie (19. Mai 2011)

Day 05 - a song that reminds you of someone (Ein Lied das Euch an Jemanden erinnert)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pxRxvHEKdyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Mai 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 04 - a song that makes you sad[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_U5Y5r__0N0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Konnte das Lied ne Zeit lang nicht mehr hören, mittlerweile gehts ^^ [/font]


----------



## yves1993 (19. Mai 2011)

day 05 - a song that reminds you of someone





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4YyN6zIzBfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## llcool13 (19. Mai 2011)

day 03 - a song that makes you happy (Ein Lied das Euch fröhlich macht)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kKADygemVYA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bin eigentlich kein Fan von Hip Hop. Aber die Brote sind genial.


----------



## Reflox (19. Mai 2011)

Day 05 - a song that reminds you of someone (Ein Lied das Euch an Jemanden erinnert)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bhFDIa32uiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (19. Mai 2011)

Day 02 - Meistgehasstes Lied





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mue6Vc_T9Ds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die sind definitiv noch talentfreier als Rebecca Friday. Oder öhm, wie hieß sie?


----------



## Yodaku (19. Mai 2011)

Day 05 - a song that reminds you of someone (Ein Lied das Euch an Jemanden erinnert)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e4dyIMhG4J4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (19. Mai 2011)

day 2 - least favourite song





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gecxIBd3FeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Mai 2011)

Day 05 - a song that reminds you of someone (Ein Lied das Euch an Jemanden erinnert)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c745E7T_Wvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (20. Mai 2011)

day 06 - a song that reminds you of somewhere (Ein Lied das Euch an einen Ort erinnert)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iZ9iflvCwok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilbie (20. Mai 2011)

Day 06 - a song that reminds you of somewhere (Ein Lied das Euch an einen Ort erinnert)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7LTAL5zB2w8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (20. Mai 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Day 06 - a song that reminds you of somewhere (Ein Lied das Euch an einen Ort erinnert)
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ui4hC6zSEMg[/font]


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (20. Mai 2011)

day 01 - your favorite song (Euer liebstes Lied)

ändert sich ab und an, aber atm isses das hier





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uQw6LHv46Pk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yodaku (20. Mai 2011)

day 06 - a song that reminds you of somewhere (Ein Lied das Euch an einen Ort erinnert)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ola_aet-KWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (20. Mai 2011)

Day 06 - a song that reminds you of somewhere (Ein Lied das Euch an einen Ort erinnert)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pf3doQnsOI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Woran wohl  <3 diese Stadt.


----------



## Deanne (20. Mai 2011)

*day 01 - your favorite song (Euer liebstes Lied)*:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS4o37I5dMk[/youtube]


----------



## yves1993 (20. Mai 2011)

Day 06 - a song that reminds you of somewhere





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MUmS9TVspAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (21. Mai 2011)

Day 02






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CD2LRROpph0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




So ein Scheiß...


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (21. Mai 2011)

day 02 - your least favorite song (Euer meist gehasstes Lied)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=huiwFtEIInc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



meine Freunde haben mal echt nen komischen Musikgeschmack -.-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Mai 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 06 - a song that reminds you of somewhere (Ein Lied das Euch an einen Ort erinnert)[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qlym4eLWHFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]3 x dürft ihr raten an welchen Ort [/font]


----------



## Yodaku (21. Mai 2011)

day 07 - a song that reminds you of a certain event (Ein Lied das Euch an ein bestimmtes Event erinnert)

...das lied is schlimm aber durch die erinnerugen die ich damit verbinde gehts eigentlich 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kXObdIw2GqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (21. Mai 2011)

day 07 - a song that reminds you of a certain event (Ein Lied das Euch an ein bestimmtes Event erinnert)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PbHRS-IQtz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (21. Mai 2011)

*day 02 - your least favorite song (Euer meist gehasstes Lied):*

*[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=IKT5qsVvkEY[/youtube]* 

PS: Wahrscheinlich wurde es schon gesagt, aber mit "Guilty pleasure" ist in diesem Fall ein Song gemeint, bei dem man sich schämt, dass man ihn mag.


----------



## iShock (22. Mai 2011)

Day 03 - Ein Lied das euch fröhlich macht

hätte noch einige mehr - aber das hat neulich gut gepasst x)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8nh931yRQIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Mai 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 07 - a song that reminds you of a certain event (Ein Lied das Euch an ein bestimmtes Event erinnert)
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfF6S0sytJI[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]3-tage-halloween-party ;D ![/font]


----------



## Reflox (22. Mai 2011)

day 08 - a song that you know all the words to (Ein Lied von dem ihr alle Worte kennt, Lyrics also)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QO1IwdanmNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (22. Mai 2011)

day 03 - a song that makes you happy (Ein Lied das Euch fröhlich macht)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dDQmaHMAyzk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (22. Mai 2011)

day 07 - a song that reminds you of a certain event 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mQskyi9s9ho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Mai 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 07 - a song that reminds you of a certain event (Ein Lied das Euch an ein bestimmtes Event erinnert)
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O5I3RPbS8aI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]


----------



## Yodaku (22. Mai 2011)

day 08 - a song that you know all the words to (Ein Lied von dem ihr alle Worte kennt, Lyrics also)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BmJUtQeiQzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (23. Mai 2011)

Day 04 - Ein Song der euch traurig macht


Hier MUSS ich leider 2 Posten :S





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vU8JzScqU5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-4ogBB0u-Ik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (23. Mai 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 08 - a song that you know all the words to (Ein Lied von dem ihr alle Worte kennt, Lyrics also)
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*muss sich zusammenreissen, um nicht einfach die ganze zeit Die Apokalyptischen Reiter zu posten...*[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]ach f*ck it ;D[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mqhq6HDNh8o[/font]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Mai 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]day 08 - a song that you know all the words to (Ein Lied von dem ihr alle Worte kennt, Lyrics also)
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s4WZiEXd7Y0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## Tilbie (23. Mai 2011)

Day 08 - a song that you know all the words to (Ein Lied von dem ihr alle Worte kennt, Lyrics also)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uu9QoR9TBqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (23. Mai 2011)

day 09 - a song that you can dance to (Ein Lied zu dem Ihr tanzen könnt)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UzBdy_dtpPk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich tanze sogut wie nie


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (23. Mai 2011)

day 04 - a song that makes you sad (Ein Lied das euch traurig macht)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1QCOCrWjI2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (23. Mai 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> day 09 - a song that you can dance to (Ein Lied zu dem Ihr tanzen könnt)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wär ja mal sinnvoll wenn das Video nen Sound hätte... :O

day 08 - a song that you know all the words to

Hier kommt was ultra unlösbar schweres dass es Euch die grauen Zellen zerfetzt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ybGOT4d2Hs8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



DERP


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Mai 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 09 - a song that you can dance to (Ein Lied zu dem Ihr tanzen könnt)
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JvYCdx9mwNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Every day I'm shufflin' [/font]


----------



## Deanne (24. Mai 2011)

*day 03 - a song that makes you happy (Ein Lied das Euch fröhlich macht)*

*[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=WdSy-ICJTmo[/youtube]
*


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (24. Mai 2011)

day 3 - a song that makes you happy





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nWyUREKjGX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Mai 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 09 - a song that you can dance to (Ein Lied zu dem Ihr tanzen könnt)
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9q5pZ49r9aU[/font]


----------



## yves1993 (24. Mai 2011)

day 09 - a song that you can dance to 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ws__HZ9XXaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Mai 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 10 - a song that makes you fall asleep (Ein Lied bei dem Ihr einschlaft)
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FPzI4dpEcF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## Reflox (25. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Wär ja mal sinnvoll wenn das Video nen Sound hätte... :O



DAs ist ja der Witz dran. Ich tanze zu gut wie keinem Lied, und mir fällt keins ein, zu dem ich jemals getanzt hätte...

day 10 - a song that makes you fall asleep (Ein Lied bei dem Ihr einschlaft)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GI6CfKcMhjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (25. Mai 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 10 - a song that makes you fall asleep (Ein Lied bei dem Ihr einschlaft)
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLVtvBwquAA[/font]


----------



## Tilbie (25. Mai 2011)

Day 10 - a song that makes you fall asleep (Ein Lied bei dem Ihr einschlaft)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uCR5zEdCaqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (25. Mai 2011)

Day 10 - a song that makes you fall asleep





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=psuRGfAaju4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Also: /UPDATE.


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (25. Mai 2011)

day 4 - a song that makes you sad





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BB2k01zqIjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Asayur (25. Mai 2011)

day 02 - your least favorite song (Euer meist gehasstes Lied)

Das werden die wenigsten von euch kennen, aber ist auch kein Fehler ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8nB9OBOkfGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (26. Mai 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 11 - a song from your favorite band (Ein Lied Eurer Lieblingsband)
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AizJrWr_JD8[/font]


----------



## Tilbie (26. Mai 2011)

Day 11 - a song from your favorite band (Ein Lied Eurer Lieblingsband)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H65bcl2SrV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Mai 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Day 11 - a song from your favorite band (Ein Lied Eurer Lieblingsband)
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ehzmr79ZCoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## yves1993 (26. Mai 2011)

Day 11 - a song from your favorite band

Boah ders eigtl schwer xD Kann nie wirklich ne Band vorziehen ;x

Naja nehm ich mal ganz aktuell Pendulum 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pElJ01KFYbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (27. Mai 2011)

day 05 - a song that reminds you of someone





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pIz2K3ArrWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (27. Mai 2011)

Day 05 - Ein Lied das euch an jemanden erinnert.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2IO1Vu8DNf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (27. Mai 2011)

Day 11 - a song from your favorite band (Ein Lied Eurer Lieblingsband)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8yvEYKRF5IA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (27. Mai 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 12 - a song from a band you hate (Ein Lied einer Band die Ihr hasst)
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSD4vsh1zDA[/font]


----------



## yves1993 (27. Mai 2011)

Day 12 - a song from a band you hate





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RFzyYYZsxGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (27. Mai 2011)

dragon1 schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]day 12 - a song from a band you hate (Ein Lied einer Band die Ihr hasst)
> [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSD4vsh1zDA[/font]



Kann ich so übernehmen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Mai 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 12 - a song from a band you hate (Ein Lied einer Band die Ihr hasst)
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=diHW5fk0mOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## Alux (27. Mai 2011)

day 01 - your favorite song






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vA7sThukqbw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



warum nimmt der den Code fürs Video nicht -.-


----------



## yves1993 (27. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> day 01 - your favorite song
> 
> 
> 
> ...








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vA7sThukqbw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eventuell falsch getippt oder ganz blöd: es liegt vielleicht an dem Font... kA^^ (Generell fürs einbinden einfach die Buttons oben benutzen, habe auch sehr lange Zeit immer mal gerne selber die Tags getippt, aber mittlerweile gehts damit einfach entspannter weil weniger Fehler auftreten+ sieht man sofort wenn ein Link für Buffed nicht als Verlinkung geht (zB Dynamische IPs)


----------



## zoizz (27. Mai 2011)

day 06 - a song that reminds you of somewhere - Neuseeland, lief zu der Zeit rauf und runter dort (übrigens auch schön traurig imo)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SQM88mZZgGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (27. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



danke fürn Tipp^^


----------



## Deanne (27. Mai 2011)

*day 04 - a song that makes you sad (Ein Lied das euch traurig macht)*

*[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_jp6cM3NgA[/youtube]
*


----------



## Reflox (28. Mai 2011)

day 12 - a song from a band you hate (Ein Lied einer Band die Ihr hasst)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8lCNZoi_eUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie lange musste ich sie ertragen!


----------



## Deanne (28. Mai 2011)

*day 05 - a song that reminds you of someone (Ein Lied das Euch an Jemanden erinnert)*

*[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=7xuCq_AVK1s[/youtube]
*


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (28. Mai 2011)

day 06 - a song that reminds you of somewhere - Amerika, ganz speziell New Orleans





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zhAmug6Ts6o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (28. Mai 2011)

Day 13 - a Song that is a guilty pleasure





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5RhSqp3tXj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kein andres Video gefunden weil eine gewisse Wixxplattenfirma nicht fähig ist zu denken.


----------



## Alux (28. Mai 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 02 - your least favorite song [/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BLTWTKpP7g0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## Tilbie (28. Mai 2011)

Day 13 - a Song that is a guilty pleasure





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hw1ncADC9KM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (29. Mai 2011)

day 13 - a song that is a guilty pleasure (Ein Lied das euer heimliches Vergnügen ist, bzw eure kleine Sünde weil ihr es liebt)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BkI2RPJhku0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Mai 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 14 - a song that no one would expect you to love (Ein Lied wovon niemand von Euch erwartet dass ihr es mögt)
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X--fQCu1ca0
[/font]


----------



## Alux (29. Mai 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 03 - a song that makes you happy[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YV4oYkIeGJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Mai 2011)

day 13 - a song that is a guilty pleasure (Ein Lied das euer heimliches Vergnügen ist, bzw eure kleine Sünde weil ihr es liebt)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ryjvt3HjsMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (29. Mai 2011)

day 14 - a song that no one would expect you to love 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FhJyhZsNh6A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (29. Mai 2011)

day 07 - a song that reminds you of a certain event





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-FLfImOaqco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (30. Mai 2011)

day 30 - your favorite song at this time last year (Euer Lieblingslied zu diesem Zeitpunkt letztes Jahr.)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LRLdhFVzqt4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (30. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> day 30 - your favorite song at this time last year (Euer Lieblingslied zu diesem Zeitpunkt letztes Jahr.)



Eh wieso scho Day 30? Oo


----------



## dragon1 (30. Mai 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 15 - a song that describes you (Ein Lied das Euch beschreibt)
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWEDczZieC8[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]


----------



## yves1993 (30. Mai 2011)

day 15 - a song that describes you





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zih80RNPZL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (30. Mai 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 04 - a song that makes you sad[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HwELajFteTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Mai 2011)

day 14 - a song that no one would expect you to love (Ein Lied wovon niemand von Euch erwartet dass ihr es mögt)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AnZtxInZBIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (30. Mai 2011)

day 14 - a song that no one would expect you to love (Ein Lied wovon niemand von Euch erwartet dass ihr es mögt)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k-ImCpNqbJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (30. Mai 2011)

day 29 - a song from your childhood (Ein Lied eurer Kindheit)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IYdUjb_T4I0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Asayur (30. Mai 2011)

day 03 - a song that makes you happy (Ein Lied das Euch fröhlich macht)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aCe-Bnz6msY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> day 29 - a song from your childhood (Ein Lied eurer Kindheit)



Wie gehtn das bitte ? Sind doch erst bei Tag 15 xD


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (30. Mai 2011)

day 08 - a song that you know all the words





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6PRfDJQY_Y8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (31. Mai 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wie gehtn das bitte ? Sind doch erst bei Tag 15 xD



Razyl hat auch mit Tag 30 angefangen, ich versteh gerade überhaupt keinen Sinn mehr dahinter... anscheinend haben einige hier das Spiel garnicht verstanden oder setzen ihr eigenes synchron von FB hier fort... ne andere Erklärung dafür habe ich irgendwie nicht...


----------



## Reflox (31. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Razyl hat auch mit Tag 30 angefangen, ich versteh gerade überhaupt keinen Sinn mehr dahinter... anscheinend haben einige hier das Spiel garnicht verstanden oder setzen ihr eigenes synchron von FB hier fort... ne andere Erklärung dafür habe ich irgendwie nicht...



Also Razyl hat es falsch verstanden. Er hat 30. Mai => Day 30 genommen. 

BT:

day 15 - a song that describes you (Ein Lied das Euch beschreibt)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-tDKQTgz76s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (31. Mai 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Also Razyl hat es falsch verstanden. Er hat 30. Mai => Day 30 genommen.



... oder so 

Aber gut ich schreib das mal in die Beschreibung hinzu. Wobei das netmal so ne schlechte Idee ist das auf die Tage des Kalenders zu legen... Mmmh... o.o

day 16 - a song that you used to love but now hate 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fq3QmtV8vT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*//UPDATE*


----------



## Tilbie (31. Mai 2011)

Day 15 - a song that describes you (Ein Lied das Euch beschreibt)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GMhLpbW1vAk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (31. Mai 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 05 - a song that reminds you of someone[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KQ6zr6kCPj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## Asayur (31. Mai 2011)

day 04 - a song that makes you sad (Ein Lied das euch traurig macht)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1nP3XB7hrFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Mai 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]day 15 - a song that describes you (Ein Lied das Euch beschreibt)
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HIdIOXNzlRw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (1. Juni 2011)

day 09 - a song that you can dance to - XP





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sN62PAKoBfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (1. Juni 2011)

Day 3 - A song that makes you happy

(ich poste zwar nicht jeden Tag, aber so, wie ich das verstanden habe, mach ich's trotzdem richtig)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2WHDjbXenNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 16 - a song that you used to love but now hate 
[/font]




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uZLGmTxcjjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (1. Juni 2011)

day 16 - a song that you used to love but now hate (Ein Lied das ihr einst mochtet, nun aber hasst)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I37CYmYQwjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (1. Juni 2011)

day 17 - a song that you hear often on the radio

Ähm ich hör seit Jahren kein Radio mehr weil ich mir nichts nervigeres mehr vorstellen kann. Die News zieh ich mir dann lieber auf n-tv oder im Internet rein... fürn Rest läuft da eh nur Mainstream kacke und zwar so penetrant pervers oft dass die so schon nicht zu ertragende Musik zur Extremqual wird... Schade wirklich... es gab mal Zeiten... ach egal -.-

Naja ich tippe mal dass sowas hier oft im Radio läuft:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4iA92YJFS5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (1. Juni 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]day 06 - a song that reminds you of somewhere[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CfzBJHneS6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (2. Juni 2011)

day 10 - a song that makes you fall asleep





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z5tU3QGalBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Asayur (2. Juni 2011)

day 05 - a song that reminds you of someone (Ein Lied das Euch an Jemanden erinnert)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pIz2K3ArrWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 17 - a song that you hear often on the radio
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m5U07tupd8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ach ja, die Jungs sind klasse [/font]


----------



## Reflox (2. Juni 2011)

day 17 - a song that you hear often on the radio (Ein Lied das ihr oft im Radio hört)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cGzuw9ErEM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (2. Juni 2011)

day 18 - a song that you wish you heard on the radio





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pUPDla44jfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Need °_° 

Mh toll irgendwie spinnt FF heute sowas von... kp ob ihrs eingebettet seht, bei mir isses jedenfalls nicht.

&#8364;: Danke Chrome.


----------



## Alux (2. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 07 - a song that reminds you of a certain event[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SvfS0GMpq34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (3. Juni 2011)

day 11 - a song from your favorite band - ich hab keine Lieblingsband, ich mag viele, also nehm ich ....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Iap7PpYNcXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (3. Juni 2011)

day 18 - a song that you wish you heard on the radio (Ein Lied das ihr Euch wünscht dass es im Radio läuft)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WKwhQO6H4aM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (3. Juni 2011)

day 19 - a song from your favorite album

Argh hab viele Fav Alben x.x

Egal nehm ich mal was älteres:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B5jcH86OM_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Erstaunt ist das Live Album auf Youtube gefunden zu haben*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 18 - a song that you wish you heard on the radio
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZHPOMUZ9IJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## Alux (3. Juni 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]day 08 - a song that you know all the words to[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vA7sThukqbw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (4. Juni 2011)

day 12 - a song from a band you hate





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RtuW08ZIgvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Asayur (4. Juni 2011)

Für den Vortag hab ich nix bestimmtes ^^

day 07 - a song that reminds you of a certain event (Ein Lied das Euch an ein bestimmtes Event erinnert)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vA6yTHx95k4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Pretty Self Explanatory, isn't it? ^^


----------



## Reflox (4. Juni 2011)

day 19 - a song from your favorite album (Ein Lied Eures Lieblingsalbums)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eIZNb96EQJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (4. Juni 2011)

day 20 - a song that you listen to when you’re angry 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VXL18BMSP3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velynn (4. Juni 2011)

day 09 - a song that you can dance to (Ein Lied zu dem Ihr tanzen könnt)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YAfMtq15VPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



weil ich es kann


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 19 - a song from your favorite album
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhh....[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B2zcuLkRPew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]


----------



## Alux (4. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 09 - a song that you can dance to[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KQ6zr6kCPj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## Deanne (4. Juni 2011)

*day 06 - a song that reminds you of somewhere (Ein Lied das Euch an einen Ort erinnert)*

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCNnnZ84UB8[/youtube]


----------



## Asayur (5. Juni 2011)

day 08 - a song that you know all the words to (Ein Lied von dem ihr alle Worte kennt, Lyrics also)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TLVtvBwquAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Juni 2011)

day 13 - a song that is a guilty pleasure





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S9bCLPwzSC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juni 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]day 20 - a song that you listen to when you're angry 
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mfeNOJNQy0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## Reflox (5. Juni 2011)

day 20 - a song that you listen to when you're angry (Ein Lied das Ihr hört wenn Ihr wütend seid)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F2HMWBsgURs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (5. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 10 - a song that makes you fall asleep[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8LWcTT__1CI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## yves1993 (5. Juni 2011)

day 21 - a song that you listen to when you’re happy





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iIyE3EDCigE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (5. Juni 2011)

*day 07 - a song that reminds you of a certain event (Ein Lied das Euch an ein bestimmtes Event erinnert)*

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=QQrWTQBZPo4[/youtube]


So ein scheiss Lied!! Aber seit es Freitag auf einer Party immer wieder lief, kriege ich es nicht mehr aus dem Kopf. :-(


----------



## Reflox (6. Juni 2011)

day 21 - a song that you listen to when you're happy (Ein Lied das ihr hört wenn ihr fröhlich seid)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FsrI_GBUWX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Danke @yves


----------



## yves1993 (6. Juni 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> day 22 - a song that you listen to when you're sad (Ein Lied das ihr hört wenn ihr traurig seid)



Hassu nicht den besten, Tag 21, übersehen?  Oder gibt es keinen Song den du hörst wenn du Happy bist?^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 21 - a song that you listen to when you're happy (Ein Lied das ihr hört wenn ihr fröhlich seid)
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LzIIZB578to

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif][/font]


----------



## Alux (6. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 11 - a song from your favorite band[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CfzBJHneS6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## yves1993 (6. Juni 2011)

day 22 - a song that you listen to when you’re sad





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7wfYIMyS_dI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da kommen die Momente vom 11.9 SOFORT wieder hoch... das erste was ich mit 9/11 assoziiere ist dieses Lied. Dieser Clip... Schnee...


----------



## Velynn (6. Juni 2011)

day 22 - a song that you listen to when you're sad (Ein Lied das ihr hört wenn ihr traurig seid)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pe-240DP7tE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Asayur (6. Juni 2011)

day 09 - a song that you can dance to (Ein Lied zu dem Ihr tanzen könnt) 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AqU6OdAiATk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (6. Juni 2011)

day 14 - a song that no one would expect you to love





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tEPB7uzKuh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (7. Juni 2011)

day 23 - a song you want to play at your wedding




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TVZKCwv25Wo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (7. Juni 2011)

day 22 - a song that you listen to when you're sad (Ein Lied das ihr hört wenn ihr traurig seid)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7IkvAb6THQY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 22 - a song that you listen to when you're sad (Ein Lied das ihr hört wenn ihr traurig seid)
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QYLpYu2EQxg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Jaja Reflox  Vorsicht,bei klicken auf den Link besteht Hardcore- Spoilergefahr ^^[/font]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juni 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Doppelpost...[/font]


----------



## Reflox (7. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]day 22 - a song that you listen to when you're sad (Ein Lied das ihr hört wenn ihr traurig seid)
> [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> 
> ...



oh Gott ... DAS Lied


----------



## Asayur (7. Juni 2011)

day 11 - a song from your favorite band (Ein Lied Eurer Lieblingsband)

zu Tag 10 hab ich keines und hier wird es auch extrem schwierig *gg*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YB1QkirsCpA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (7. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 12 - a song from a band you hate[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RtuW08ZIgvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (7. Juni 2011)

day 15 - a song that describes you





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1VFmiP8x0kg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (8. Juni 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]day 13 - a song that is a guilty pleasure[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wagn8Wrmzuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 23 - a song you want to play at your wedding
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eCeopIgodVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][/font]


----------



## Asayur (8. Juni 2011)

day 12 - a song from a band you hate (Ein Lied einer Band die Ihr hasst)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=is6gtilerPk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (8. Juni 2011)

day 24 - a song that you want to play at your funeral





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xv24N8H1KyI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




D


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (8. Juni 2011)

day 16 - a song that you used to love but now hate





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j-fWDrZSiZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velynn (9. Juni 2011)

day 25 - a song that makes you laugh (Ein Lied das Euch zum lachen bringt)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UPvJr1MOdMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (9. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 14 - a song that no one would expect you to love[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fLexgOxsZu0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## yves1993 (9. Juni 2011)

day 25 - a song that makes you laugh





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1GaKaGwch0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (9. Juni 2011)

day 23 - a song that you want to play at your wedding (Ein Lied das ihr Euch zu eurer Hochzeit wünscht)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y_FlLka7838

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Asayur (9. Juni 2011)

day 13 - a song that is a guilty pleasure (Ein Lied das euer heimliches Vergnügen ist, bzw eure kleine Sünde weil ihr es liebt)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x1yOGhnmYfI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 24 - a song that you want to play at your funeral
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mxJcW-el3ds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]&#9829;[/font]


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (10. Juni 2011)

day 17 - a song that you hear often on the radio

ich hör zwar kein Radio, aber ich hab mir sagen lassen, dass das hier oft kommt ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=btPJPFnesV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (10. Juni 2011)

day 24 - a song that you want to play at your funeral (Ein Lied das ihr Euch zu eurem Begräbnis wünscht)

Da gibts viele...


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ti4WLdH1DmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








Spoiler



[media]http://www.youtube.c...feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/media]





Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yag41F7eCLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








Spoiler



ht



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=go7UrJBN3OQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dwimhjXkS88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Sind ein paar davon


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juni 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]day 25 - a song that makes you laugh
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pi7gwX7rjOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]Die Jungs sind einfach nur der Hammer


----------



## Ennia (10. Juni 2011)

day 25 - a song that makes you laugh (Ein Lied das Euch zum lachen bringt)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zfnkvh3eBok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (10. Juni 2011)

day 26 - a song that you can play on an instrument

Leider muss ich da passen =/
Guitar Hero ist nicht wirklich n Instrument... *hust*


----------



## Alux (10. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 15 - a song that describes you[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1K9jBL2syJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## Velynn (10. Juni 2011)

day 13 - a song that is a guilty pleasure (Ein Lied das euer heimliches Vergnügen ist, bzw eure kleine Sünde weil ihr es liebt)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f9lkxq7tGuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (11. Juni 2011)

day 25 - a song that makes you laugh (Ein Lied das Euch zum lachen bringt)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LH5ay10RTGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (11. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 16 - a song that you used to love but now hate[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0PMhczuzwew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## yves1993 (11. Juni 2011)

day 27 - a song that you wish you could play





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EKmYlnQv_dg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*_*


----------



## schneemaus (12. Juni 2011)

Day 04 - a song that makes you sad





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TOgXiDeJpBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eigentlich die Originalversion, vom ersten Album. Nicht die Version, die sie am Schluss nochmal aufgenommen und als Single rausgebracht haben, sondern wirklich die erste Version von dem Lied. Ich habe immer noch jedes Mal Tränen in den Augen oder heule, weil mir die Erinnerungen, die mit dem Lied verknüpft sind, so viel bedeuten - positiv als auch negativ.

Edit: Hauptsächlich verbinde ich das Lied allerdings mit meiner ersten großen Liebe und die Trennung von dieser. Deswegen macht es mich so traurig, auch heute noch, nach über 7 Jahren.


----------



## Reflox (12. Juni 2011)

day 26 - a song that you can play on an instrument




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nad5AJaIcBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hatte auchmal so ein Teil


----------



## Alux (12. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 17 - a song that you hear often on the radio[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AW-Eoej0cI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## Reflox (12. Juni 2011)

Ich reise mal in die Vergangenheit und will was nachholen. 
day 09 - a song that you can dance to (Ein Lied zu dem Ihr tanzen könnt)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zIh5AHxh-Ok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hab gemerkt, dass ich zu vielen Lieder tanze, es aber nicht merke.


----------



## yves1993 (12. Juni 2011)

day 28 - a song that makes you feel guilty





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cMFWFhTFohk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2011)

Day 05 - A song that reminds you of someone





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FxOPkejZctg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Erinnert mich an meine beste Freundin <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]day 26 - a song that you can play on an instrument 
[/font]

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Da gibt es viele, aber ich poste mal meine beiden Liebsten ^^[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FAPtTS0TYtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R1NYyeBpeg0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wyLjbMBpGDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5jUZfofhhV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auf Klavier


----------



## Reflox (13. Juni 2011)

day 27 - a song that you wish you could play (Ein Lied wo ihr wünscht ihr könntet es spielen)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t0BtXHWveCw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (13. Juni 2011)

day 29 - a song from your childhood 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kKpRpDIrJJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... =/


----------



## Alux (13. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 18 - a song that you wish you heard on the radio[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vA7sThukqbw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## Asayur (13. Juni 2011)

day 14 - a song that no one would expect you to love (Ein Lied wovon niemand von Euch erwartet dass ihr es mögt) 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1TO48Cnl66w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2011)

day 06 - a song that reminds you of somewhere





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dicb2NFI36s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



USA 2007 <3


----------



## Velynn (14. Juni 2011)

day 29 - a song from your childhood (Ein Lied eurer Kindheit)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vx2u5uUu3DE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



jaa.. da war ich noch ein Kind *g*


----------



## Alux (14. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 19 - a song from your favorite album[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tEPB7uzKuh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## Reflox (14. Juni 2011)

Day 28 Ein Lied dass euch Schuldgefühle gibt





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Wk38bW8whc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Endlich at es funktioniet D:


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 27 - a song that you wish you could play[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9_ZFcBao4Tg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Der Riff zu Beginn wurde mit zu den besten aller Zeiten gewählt. Werde es wohl niemals so spielen können *-*[/font]


----------



## yves1993 (14. Juni 2011)

day 30 - your favorite song at this time last year 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sDLBJIwmZMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (14. Juni 2011)

day 07 - a day that reminds you of a certain event





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RW9JX6961KM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mein zwölfter Geburtstag aka "Die Welt trauert einen Tag nach den Anschlägen".


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Day 28 Ein Lied dass euch Schuldgefühle gibt
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QfCiad6Tm_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## Deanne (15. Juni 2011)

*day 08 - a song that you know all the words to (Ein Lied von dem ihr alle Worte kennt, Lyrics also)*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jq9qkND4BD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (15. Juni 2011)

day 29 - a song from your childhood (Ein Lied eurer Kindheit)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lVh1oqvUgLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Man ich hab das immer gehört.


----------



## Alux (15. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 20 - a song that you listen to when you're angry[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aiOa61327WA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## yves1993 (15. Juni 2011)

Day 31 &#8211; Ein Song der Euch sehr zum Nachdenken anregt 


Den hier muss ich aufgrund weiterer Umstände doch ändern...

Definitiv:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d5SBYhZyo1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Heilige sch** geht grad mal wieder viel durch den Kopf... boah. Krass.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 29 - a song from your childhood (Ein Lied eurer Kindheit)
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OgR4S1dSkVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ahhh der ultimative Ohrwurm, aber damals wars "cool" [/font]


----------



## Alux (16. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 21 - a song that you listen to when you're happy[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kSfA2hES1zc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## Reflox (16. Juni 2011)

day 30 - your favorite song at this time last year (Euer Lieblingslied zu diesem Zeitpunkt letztes Jahr.)
öhm... das war vermutlich das hier




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EL65oumesqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (16. Juni 2011)

day 08 - a song that you know all the words to

Da gibt's so viele... Öhm...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I2REZSj4XnE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist jetzt das erste, was mir einfiel ^^


----------



## yves1993 (16. Juni 2011)

Day 32 – Euer bester „Chill-out" Song 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hkkL_aDrIyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 30 - your favorite song at this time last year (Euer Lieblingslied zu diesem Zeitpunkt letztes Jahr.)
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Boa, überlegen...[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LAVne8dOzEA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]


----------



## Reflox (17. Juni 2011)

Day 31 – Ein Song der Euch sehr zum Nachdenken anregt




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WKwhQO6H4aM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (17. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 22 - a song that you listen to when you're sad[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=roDXSHSEuoo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## yves1993 (17. Juni 2011)

Day 33 – Ein Song zu welchem ihr headbangen könnt (Muss nicht zwingend Metal sein ;p)

Mh da gibts viele... ich nehm aber mal das hier weil das einige Stellen hat die krass abgehn <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P2Mt_TuLMrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (18. Juni 2011)

day 01 - your favorite song (Euer liebstes Lied) ---- da das immer wechselt, poste ich eins meiner Evergreenlieder, das geht immer und schon seit 20 Jahren (gefühlt).







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7sPUpKGI1Z4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Day 31 – Ein Song der Euch sehr zum Nachdenken anregt
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nPy9asU0T-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]So langsam finde ich meine Liebe zu Linkin Park wieder. Einfach so wunderschön...[/font]


----------



## Reflox (18. Juni 2011)

Day 32 – Euer bester „Chill-out" Song




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sonYFxHHvaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (18. Juni 2011)

Day 34 - Ein für Euch vollkommen schöner Song.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XZfMix6olic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (18. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 23 - a song that you want to play at your wedding[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HA2VfawDtR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## Asayur (18. Juni 2011)

day 15 - a song that describes you (Ein Lied das Euch beschreibt)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZnvyuGFFUEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hehe


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Day 32 – Euer bester „Chill-out" Song
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OI_ZfAIQHxg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## Alux (19. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 24 - a song that you want to play at your funeral[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gnoWXvDROiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (19. Juni 2011)

day 18 - a song that you wish you heard on the radio
wie gesagt ... ich hör kein Radio, deswegen überspring ich das jetzt mal ...

day 19 - a song from your favorite album
da gibt es auch eine ganze Menge .... ich nehm jetzt mal ....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tzRk5EIHAoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2011)

Day 34 – Ein für Euch vollkommen schöner Song.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GdZn7k5rZLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Day 33 – Ein Song zu welchem ihr headbangen könnt (Muss nicht zwingend Metal sein ;p)
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JpN5pbPnwNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## yves1993 (20. Juni 2011)

Day 35 &#8211; a song you wish the whole world would hear for its duration





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OQFRgbnpO9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (20. Juni 2011)

*day 09 - a song that you can dance to (Ein Lied zu dem Ihr tanzen könnt)* 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rFaHO6Hihmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich muss zugeben, dass ich das Original aber auch nicht schlecht finde. xD


----------



## schneemaus (21. Juni 2011)

day 09 - a song that you can dance to





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d241DkeQ1mM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was Besseres ist mir jetzt nicht eingefallen als Freestyle.


----------



## iShock (21. Juni 2011)

Day 06 - Ein Lied das euch an einen Ort erinnert





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wngyXhTx4pc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




1 Woche nonstop gehört und nix anderes - kein Wunder das ich mich an den Ort erinnner


----------



## Reflox (21. Juni 2011)

Day 35 – a song you wish the whole world would hear for its duration

Also ein Lied, dass ich als Soundtrack für die Welt nehmen würde?^^ Ich verstehs nicht ganz sorry 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ttQjm-8OITE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (21. Juni 2011)

day 20 - a song that you listen to when you're angry





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=88PrhXg9D-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Day 34 – Ein für Euch vollkommen schöner Song.
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K_oFyhXd5P8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]raaaaaawwwr &#9829;[/font]


----------



## yves1993 (21. Juni 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Day 35 – a song you wish the whole world would hear for its duration
> 
> Also ein Lied, dass ich als Soundtrack für die Welt nehmen würde?^^ Ich verstehs nicht ganz sorry



Sollte eher so gemeint sein dass es ein Song ist, von dem ihr wünscht dass ihn die Ganze Welt gleichzeitig hören würde, für die gesamte Dauer...^^


----------



## Alux (21. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 25 - a song that makes you laugh[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1I4nnbHUvwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## iShock (21. Juni 2011)

Day 07 - Ein Lied das euch an ein bestimmtes Event erinnert






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P1EhItyfY7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



zwar net in hambursch aber war trotzdem geil :-D


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juni 2011)

OMG ich war da xD stand fast direkt hinter der, epischer Abend ^^ Als Rou in die Menge sprang, das war einfach nur geil. Ist aber nicht in dem Video :/

An diesem Abend hab ich mich endgültig verliebt


----------



## schneemaus (21. Juni 2011)

day 10 - a song that makes you fall asleep





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Abn60UjkeGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich hab ne ganze Weile Tanz der Vampire auf meinem iPod gehabt (ist schon ein paar Jahre her) und angefangen, das beim Camping immer zum Einschlafen zu hören, wenn mal wieder alle möglichen Leute laut waren. Nach einer Weile wurde das fast zum Trigger, meistens bin ich spätestens bei obigem Lied eingeschlafen. Bis heute hau ich mir Tanz der Vampire in den Player, wenn ich nicht schlafen kann =)


----------



## Deanne (22. Juni 2011)

*day 10 - a song that makes you fall asleep (Ein Lied bei dem Ihr einschlaft)*

*



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=3QmxgA1tA80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Alux (22. Juni 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]day 26 - a song that you can play on an instrument[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]ja ich weis den Song hatte ich schon, aber das der einzige den ich spielen kann
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vA7sThukqbw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Day 35 – a song you wish the whole world would hear for its duration
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BWVnZAJaq4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]


----------



## Reflox (22. Juni 2011)

Day 36 – Ein Song mit dem Ihr eure Liebe ausdrücken würdet.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ext5BuTERRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (23. Juni 2011)

day 11 - a song from your favorite band





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3dqmzyt9tZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich war versucht, etwas von Nightwish oder den No Angels zu nehmen, aber das waren beides Phasen, von denen nur das Mögen der Band übergeblieben ist. Eine richtige Lieblingsband hab ich eigentlich gar nicht mehr, deswegen hab ich halt mal Schandmaul genommen ^^


----------



## yves1993 (23. Juni 2011)

Day 36 – Ein Song mit dem Ihr eure Liebe ausdrücken würdet. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U_R568ph9yU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Den würde ich nehmen um meiner Freundin das auszudrücken. (zT, natürlich nicht gesamt...^^)


----------



## Asayur (23. Juni 2011)

day 16 - a song that you used to love but now hate (Ein Lied das ihr einst mochtet, nun aber hasst)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ymNFyxvIdaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juni 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Day 36 &#8211; Ein Song mit dem Ihr eure Liebe ausdrücken würdet.
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2PvaTiv7tlk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Bei meiner hats geklappt [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Hätte da noch ein paar Ideen für neue Ideen: [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Day x - Ein Song den ihr oft beim Sport hört.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]     	- Ein Song mit dem ihr den Sommer verbindet (geht auch mit Winter)[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]     	- Ein Song mit dem ihr eine Reise verbindet.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]     	- Ein Song, den ihr oft beim Zocken hört.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]     	- Ein Song, bei dem ihr einschlafen könnt. (kam das schon ? :x)[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (23. Juni 2011)

day 21 - a song that you listen to when you're happy





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fQ9nQNx0KEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (23. Juni 2011)

*day 11 - a song from your favorite band (Ein Lied Eurer Lieblingsband)*

*



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=yDEvqdw2fmA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

Day 37 - Ein Song der in Euch tiefe Gefühle aller Art hervorruft... seien es gute, schlechte oder andere...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eky8JmYl1EQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (23. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Hätte da noch ein paar Ideen für neue Ideen: [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> ...



Kann ich so hinzufügen, danke 

Day 37 - Ein Song der in Euch tiefe Gefühle aller Art hervorruft... seien es gute, schlechte oder andere...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d5SBYhZyo1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (23. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 27 - a song that you wish you could play[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ZOJ0_sRznM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (24. Juni 2011)

day 22 - a song that you listen to when you're sad





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VmNJJ-QWeSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juni 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Day 37 - Ein Song der in Euch tiefe Gefühle aller Art hervorruft... seien es gute, schlechte oder andere...
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qI5SUBLPvO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Freude,Liebe, einfach nur schön. Gänsehaut pur [/font]


----------



## Alux (24. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 28 - a song that makes you feel guilty[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qrOeGCJdZe4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## Deanne (24. Juni 2011)

*day 12 - a song from a band you hate (Ein Lied einer Band die Ihr hasst)*

*



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=GvWb_P32-1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## yves1993 (24. Juni 2011)

Day 38 - Ein Song den ihr oft beim Sport hört.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TYYyMu3pzL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Allgemein Techno Dubstep Pendulum fürn Sport klasse... und das sag ich als Metaller! :3


----------



## Reflox (24. Juni 2011)

Day 38 - Ein Song den ihr oft beim Sport hört.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YHRxv-40WMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (25. Juni 2011)

day 23 - a song that you want to play at your wedding







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AMpf54Jdu5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Day 38 - Ein Song den ihr oft beim Sport hört.
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Htm_956k5ps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## Alux (25. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 29 - a song from your childhood[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5lMBh_xUkyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## Reflox (25. Juni 2011)

Day 39 - Ein Song mit dem ihr den Sommer verbindet




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QzlNFcT2aOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (25. Juni 2011)

*day 13 - a song that is a guilty pleasure*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QQrWTQBZPo4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (25. Juni 2011)

Day 1 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mwnoNVOj1Fs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




<3


----------



## yves1993 (25. Juni 2011)

Day 39 - Ein Song mit dem ihr den Sommer verbindet

Schwer weil es da extrem viele gibt.... aber die Beiden sind für mich schon sogut wie ein Inbegriff für den Sommer... und das seit Jahren. 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FhJyhZsNh6A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XZfMix6olic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Asayur (25. Juni 2011)

day 17 - a song that you hear often on the radio (Ein Lied das ihr oft im Radio hört)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5U07tupd8k

sagen wir so: das ist das einzige das ich auch fertig höre xD


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (26. Juni 2011)

day 24 - a song that you want to play at your funeral





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SXpnI52cLEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Day 39 - Ein Song mit dem ihr den Sommer verbindet
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BVxT_c5S5xg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QHcJJ27YtP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2011)

Day 2




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XVizAB9twFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



~Hasskrampf~


----------



## yves1993 (26. Juni 2011)

Day 40 - Ein Song mit dem ihr den Winter verbindet





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rS5C2sf5ijc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Damit auch ein herzliches R.I.P. an die im Jahre 2001 verstorbene Melanie Thornton (In genau 5 Monaten ist es 10 Jahre her...) =/


----------



## Alux (26. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]day 30 - your favorite song at this time last year[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kr8-E8may2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## Asayur (26. Juni 2011)

day 17 - a song that you hear often on the radio (Ein Lied das ihr oft im Radio hört)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HAknnlQd920

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (27. Juni 2011)

day 25 - a song that makes you laugh





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iUGWkU70amQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (27. Juni 2011)

*day 14 - a song that no one would expect you to love (Ein Lied wovon niemand von Euch erwartet dass ihr es mögt)*

*



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=mjl1nt0uHiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*
Absolut geiler Song mit klasse lyrics. Ohrwurm.


----------



## Reflox (27. Juni 2011)

Day 40 - Ein Song mit dem ihr den Winter verbindet




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZXliEvr2pMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Day 40 - Ein Song mit dem ihr den Winter verbindet
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jL2R7GCfQrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## yves1993 (27. Juni 2011)

Day 41 - Ein Song mit dem ihr eine Reise verbindet.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OssrVBkelvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (28. Juni 2011)

*day 15 - a song that describes you (Ein Lied das Euch beschreibt)*

*



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=dcfXE9jaCUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Reflox (28. Juni 2011)

Day 41 - Ein Song mit dem ihr eine Reise verbindet.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AyKBFnNSVrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Day 41 - Ein Song mit dem ihr eine Reise verbindet.
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[dailymotion]x10hii_blink-182-all-the-small-things_music[/dailymotion]


----------



## yves1993 (28. Juni 2011)

Day 42 - Ein Song mit dem ihr euer Leben beschreiben würdet...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p9Fvrbjv8hg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (28. Juni 2011)

day 26 - a song that you can play on an instrument






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nNT0fQnZBOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (28. Juni 2011)

Day 3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9mg-jwIIliU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (29. Juni 2011)

day 12 - a song of a band that you hate (oder so xD)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b-o1xmhadfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Zwillinge von denen sind 11 Tage älter als ich (vor Jahren mal gelesen und lässt sich halt gut merken), machen furchtbare Musik und geben sich sowas von arrogant, dass ich ihnen vor die Füße kotzen möchte.


----------



## yves1993 (29. Juni 2011)

Day 43 - Ein Song, den ihr oft beim Zocken hört.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pUPDla44jfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Generell Finntroll usw <3

Könnte eigentlich meine ganze 500 Songs umfassende Zockerplaylist posten die ich damals extra dafür angelegt habe aber gut...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Day 42 - Ein Song mit dem ihr euer Leben beschreiben würdet...
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rLQBebfEXpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## Reflox (29. Juni 2011)

Day 42 - Ein Song mit dem ihr euer Leben beschreiben würdet... (Anspielung auf 42... *hust*)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jNO72aCnVr0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Raffzahl (29. Juni 2011)

day 01 - your favorite song (Euer liebstes Lied)
Ändert sich oft, aber im Moment ist es das Lied (den Refrain besonders)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YUx8gRFnNWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (30. Juni 2011)

Day 43 - Ein Song, den ihr oft beim Zocken hört.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gqI-6xag8Mg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velynn (30. Juni 2011)

Day 43 - Ein Song, den ihr oft beim Zocken hört.

Hab fürs zocken ne eigene Playlist. Dieser Song ist der meist abgespielte.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8mYd2X_9rrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Day 43 - Ein Song, den ihr oft beim Zocken hört.
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rrDse_2lEDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Die Breakdowns pwnen mich immer wieder [/font]


----------



## Raffzahl (30. Juni 2011)

day 02 - your least favorite song (Euer meist gehasstes Lied)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kffacxfA7G4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (30. Juni 2011)

Day 44 - PARTY SONG!! (Was für EUCH einer ist...^^)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HtY7Szd7WO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (30. Juni 2011)

*day 16 - a song that you used to love but now hate (Ein Lied das ihr einst mochtet, nun aber hasst)*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AV9-yLkWZmE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (1. Juli 2011)

Day 44 - PARTY SONG!! (Was für EUCH einer ist...^^)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KQ6zr6kCPj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und ich bin jetzt so fies und poste 2! 



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_eNxZN3oquw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Day 44 - PARTY SONG![/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif][dailymotion]xj77ow_lmfao-feat-natalia-kills-champagne-showers_music[/dailymotion][/font]


----------



## Deanne (1. Juli 2011)

*day 17 - a song that you hear often on the radio (Ein Lied das ihr oft im Radio hört)





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=CfzBJHneS6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Ich höre selten und nur nebenbei Radio, aber immer, wenn ich es anschalte, kommt dieser Song.*
*


----------



## schneemaus (1. Juli 2011)

day 13 - a song that is a guilty pleasure (Ein Lied das euer heimliches Vergnügen ist, bzw eure kleine Sünde weil ihr es liebt)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kr3f3LmFqws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich sollte mich schämen


----------



## Raffzahl (1. Juli 2011)

day 03 - a song that makes you happy (Ein Lied das Euch fröhlich macht)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g32NYAKp48A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Day 45 - Euer Favorit der WM /Fussball Songs.
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cOzt12Ympyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]Ja, das is Hamburch <3 ^^

Hab hier noch ein paar Vorschläge:


Ein Song von einer/einem Band/Künstler, die/den ihr schon Live gesehen habt.
Ein Song von einer/einem Band/Künstler, die/den ihr mal gerne Live sehen würdet.
Ein Song, mit dem ihm ein(e) Land/Stadt verbindet.
Ein Song, den ihr wohl am häufigsten gehört habt.


----------



## Reflox (2. Juli 2011)

*ROUND 2! FIGHT!* ... oh ehm falsches Spiel...

day 01 - your favorite song




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_eNxZN3oquw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So das ist das richtige


----------



## yves1993 (2. Juli 2011)

Day 45 - Euer Favorit der WM /Fussball Songs.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1TRZ0cACnC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Extra kein Vevo Kack genommen weil die meisten davon bei Euch net einsehbar sind... wehe das hier geht auch net -.-"





> Ein Song von einer/einem Band/Künstler, die/den ihr schon Live gesehen habt.
> Ein Song von einer/einem Band/Künstler, die/den ihr mal gerne Live sehen würdet.
> Ein Song, mit dem ihm ein(e) Land/Stadt verbindet.
> Ein Song, den ihr wohl am häufigsten gehört habt.



Danke dafür, kann ich so übernehmen^^


----------



## Raffzahl (2. Juli 2011)

day 04 - a song that makes you sad (Ein Lied das euch traurig macht)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nu4wvvoA9-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



keine Ahnung warum, aber er macht mich einfach traurig.


----------



## schneemaus (3. Juli 2011)

day 14 - a song that no one would expect you to love





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KgrwagTuCTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Rihanna ist eigentlich überhaupt nicht mein Musikgeschmack, aber irgendwie gefällt mir doch das ein oder andere Lied.


----------



## yves1993 (3. Juli 2011)

Day 46 - Ein Song von einer/einem Band/Künstler, die/den Ihr schon live gesehen habt.

Erst kürzlich: ROB ZOMBIE!! ;DD Der Oberhammer! <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1miZLDPQK_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Day 46 - Ein Song von einer/einem Band/Künstler, die/den Ihr schon live gesehen habt.
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uQ2DWz0ZtrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Letztes Jahr in Hamburg.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Whaaahaha und im September zum 3. Mal [/font]


----------



## schneemaus (4. Juli 2011)

day 15 - a song that describes you (Ein Lied das Euch beschreibt)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=niBPYF-_kYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zumindest beschreibt das ziemlich gut mein Beziehungsverhalten  "I don't believe Adam and Eve spent every goddamn day together"... Ich hasse Klammeräffchen >_>


----------



## yves1993 (4. Juli 2011)

Day 47 - Ein Song von einer/einem Band/Künstler, die/den Ihr mal gerne live sehen würdet.

Neben all meinen Metalband- Favoriten sind PENDULUM und SKRILLEX DIE die ich UNBEDINGT live sehen MUSS!!! asdfghkoukj






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0nrmWz3RVQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=04QpInkz9so

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (4. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich hasse Klammeräffchen



Das andere Extrem ist aber auch nicht gut. -___-




*day 19 - a song from your favorite album (Ein Lied Eures Lieblingsalbums)*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dcfXE9jaCUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juli 2011)

Day 4




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o22eIJDtKho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So schön


----------



## Reflox (4. Juli 2011)

Day 48 - Ein Song, mit dem ihr eine Stadt verbindet.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rmPkByZXSYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



St.Gallen <3


----------



## Raffzahl (4. Juli 2011)

day 05 - a song that reminds you of someone (Ein Lied das Euch an Jemanden erinnert)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RWjSrFvHOzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f-Kl-FwNk_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich weiß nicht. Früher hab ich das Lied geliebt, mittlerweile find ich's einfach nur noch schlecht.


----------



## yves1993 (5. Juli 2011)

Day 48 - Ein Song, mit dem ihr eine Stadt verbindet.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sVh67BjjLzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Le paris.


----------



## Raffzahl (5. Juli 2011)

day 06 - a song that reminds you of somewhere (Ein Lied das Euch an einen Ort erinnert)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GJpTDLVx6aQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (7. Juli 2011)

day 17 - a song that you hear often on the radio (Ein Lied das ihr oft im Radio hört)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eLEX82mLnCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich kann es nicht mehr hören...


----------



## yves1993 (8. Juli 2011)

Day 49 - Ein Song den ihr am häufigsten gehört habt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JyxBiUbCP8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Damals echt übertrieben oft gehört. Das war ne echte Manie... diese Band hatte mich auch aufs Metal etc gebracht^^. iTunes zeigt 2145x abgespielt an, auch wenn ich nicht denke dass er die vom iPod mit zählt. (Ausserdem muss der Song echt bis zur letzten Sekunde durchlaufen, ich spring meist aber bei allen liedern davor wieder weiter von daher kanns sein dass es nicht stimmt ABER EGAL!!^^)


----------



## tomsch (8. Juli 2011)

day 01 - your favorite song (Euer liebstes Lied)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i8HaD_0NxQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juli 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Day 47 - Ein Song von einer/einem Band/Künstler, die/den Ihr mal gerne live sehen würdet.
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pxq1tV7A10I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Oh Gott, dafür würd ich töten x.x[/font]


----------



## Raffzahl (8. Juli 2011)

Day 07 - a song that reminds you of a certain event (Ein Lied das Euch an ein bestimmtes Event erinnert)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XHUsIU161w4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juli 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Day 48 - Ein Song, mit dem ihr eine Stadt verbindet.
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CeX9azV-Ogc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ach ja die Heidi..[/font]


----------



## tomsch (9. Juli 2011)

day 02 - your least favorite song (Euer meist gehasstes Lied)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_BI0szjpxJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Millionphoenix (9. Juli 2011)

Day 46 - Ein Song von einer/einem Band/Künstler, die/den Ihr schon live gesehen habt.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KdrvDnMbHcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tomsch (10. Juli 2011)

day 03 - a song that makes you happy (Ein Lied das Euch fröhlich macht)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QXGMNcmuqIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juli 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Day 49 - Ein Song den ihr am häufigsten gehört habt.
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tyr5_5l-w3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]


----------



## tomsch (11. Juli 2011)

day 04 - a song that makes you sad (Ein Lied das euch traurig macht)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IpHQBiMjZgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hab leider selber einen sehr guten freund viel zu früh verloren...


----------



## Raffzahl (11. Juli 2011)

day 08 - a song that you know all the words to (Ein Lied von dem ihr alle Worte kennt, Lyrics also)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3TUuZjjeg3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (13. Juli 2011)

Day 5 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LiTsyELgemQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bester Freund ,unser Lied !!


----------



## Deanne (22. Juli 2011)

*day 20 - a song that you listen to when you're angry (Ein Lied das Ihr hört wenn Ihr wütend seid)*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D5Hv0tsvpyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (30. August 2011)

day 18 - a song that you wish you heard on the radio

Ich hör kaum Radio, von daher... Nehm ich einfach mal ein Lied, was ich sehr schön finde:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sRpjOXznkcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Find das Album wirklich gut und deshalb schade, dass die Singleauskopplung nie im Radio gelaufen ist. Zumindest kann ich mich nicht dran erinnern.


----------

